# Future Beach Trophy 144...ready to fish!



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well, I got my Trophy 144 home and installed the Scotty rod holders, fishfinder and transducer. She's ready to fish! Maybe later today, I'll get out on the water and see how everything performs.



















Trophy 144 with the cart










Trophy Transducer










Bowhunter57


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Great pics, like the cart. I'll be looking forward to seeing your comparison.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Nice yak. Im starting to think I missed the boat on picking up your other one. Its hard to find a boating partner sometimes and with the river being my favorite fishing hole lately, im starting to think a kayak may be a better choice for me. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Looks like a Battleship Have a blast Bowhunter! --Tim


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks good, I want to install some rod holders an finder on mine in the same spot. I am jealous of how nice it looks still mine looks like it fell out of my truck a couple times after almost 4 years. I've broke a peg and have west Virginia chrome drain plug but holding up good still. It's easy to install a crate for all your gear.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

I was out on Lima Lake for a couple of hours and was impressed with the handling of the Trophy 144. It turns easier than I thought it would, considering its' length, but yet it tracks very straight. The ride was smoother, which would be from the 12' length.

I was also impressed with the Scotty rod holders...well worth the money.  The transducer for the fishfinder worked flawlessly.  I can't wait to get back out there. Also, I like my new paddle...it's a Carlisle Magic. It cuts through the water, quietly and seems to give more thrust.

Bowhunter57


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Accessoroies look great!! Have you tried standing yet? Make sure to chime back in and let us all know how that goes. 




Bowhunter57 said:


> I was out on Lima Lake for a couple of hours and was impressed with the handling of the Trophy 144. It turns easier than I thought it would, considering its' length, but yet it tracks very straight. The ride was smoother, which would be from the 12' length.
> 
> I was also impressed with the Scotty rod holders...well worth the money.  The transducer for the fishfinder worked flawlessly.  I can't wait to get back out there. Also, I like my new paddle...it's a Carlisle Magic. It cuts through the water, quietly and seems to give more thrust.
> 
> Bowhunter57


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

Looks like a lean mean fishin machine.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> Accessoroies look great!! Have you tried standing yet? Make sure to chime back in and let us all know how that goes.


lotaluck,
Thanks! 

Yes...the first time I was out and it seemed a bit wobbly, at first, but I leaned over side to side to see what it would take to dump it. You'd pretty much pitch yourself out before it would go over. There's some side to side "slosh", when standing, but if your feet are on the outter edge of the dihedral hull (there's a mold line there) and you lean your calves against the lip of the cockpit, I thought it was very stable.

Even if a person didn't want to fish in that position, it serves as a good way to stand and stretch your legs and then keep on fishing. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

Looks like a nice setup.

Being able to stand is highly underrated. The first couple times I had my kayak out the water was quite cold so I didnt try to stand for fear of falling in. After the weather and water warmed up I started standing. My last time out I was on the water for about 4 hours and never would have lasted that long not being able to stand and stretch. I could have fished even longer but ran out of daylight. 

How do you like the paddle? Im thinking about picking up a second paddle so I can bring a spare with me. Right now I just have Carlise Day Tripper.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

RustyGoat said:


> How do you like the paddle? Im thinking about picking up a second paddle so I can bring a spare with me. Right now I just have Carlise Day Tripper.


RustyGoat,
I'm glad I purchased something different than what I had before. My brother has the Carlisle Magic Plus, which has a little wider blade, where mine is the Magic. It cuts into the water without the initial splash and is more efficient during the paddling stoke. So, basically, it's quieter and pulls more water...helping me go faster. 
http://www.carlislepaddles.com/

Bowhunter57


----------



## Bucho (Jun 28, 2007)

Boy that didn't take long to get it rigged up did it? Looks great Bowhunter, and thanks again for dealing me your Vapor. Was a little too warm last weekend but plan to get out on the water this coming one.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Looks good Bowhunter. Looks like you're ready to go give em heck!


----------



## chriscreek (Nov 2, 2009)

i would like to set a fish finder up in my kayak also. any tips on how to do it? do you need a different transducer to shoot thru the plastic


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

chriscreek said:


> i would like to set a fish finder up in my kayak also. any tips on how to do it? do you need a different transducer to shoot thru the plastic


Same transducer, just get some duct seal (Lowes, Home Depot, etc.) and stick it to the plastic. I originally had mine setup with an arm that stuck down into the water and it just seemed to be a magnet for sticks.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

chriscreek said:


> any tips on how to do it? do you need a different transducer to shoot thru the plastic


chriscreek,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

Air bubbles are your enemy. Clean the plastic hull surface with Windex. Make sure there's no trapped air between the Duct Seal and the hull. Then just press the transducer into the Duct Seal, until it hits the bottom. Take your fingers and press the rest of the Duct Seal around the transducer to hold it in place (it doesn't have to be covered on the top) and you should be good to go. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey bowhunter, do your rod holders located where they are ever get in your way of your natural paddle stroke? Just curious, as I have two bass pro rod holders i've been wanting to put on...


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I got the same kayak and that's where I mounted my rod Holder and it's a great place 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Northern1 said:


> Hey bowhunter, do your rod holders located where they are ever get in your way of your natural paddle stroke? Just curious, as I have two bass pro rod holders i've been wanting to put on...


Northern1,
I've had no problems with them in that location. I like the fishfinder display there too, as it's not in the way of the rod handles, but is easy to reach.

I need to install a couple of boat cleats for my anchors, front and rear. I'll have to do that when I get back, as I'm in Colorado at the moment.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bowhunter,
How do you like the boat? My brother was looking into the same one and wants some opinions.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> Bowhunter,
> How do you like the boat? My brother was looking into the same one and wants some opinions.


Jmsteele187,
I can't say anything bad about it. Tracks well, is easy to turn, the flat deck is very nice for mounting accessories and the seat is decent. I was concerned about the added weight...going from 45# to 61#, but I did not notice it with the extra length. I was in a 10' kayak and now I'm in a 12' kayak.

I've not been in any serious waves, yet, but it seems to handle 8" waves with more ease or it stays flatter in the water than the shorter one.

A big plus has been being able to stand up in this one. The ability to stretch my legs and/or fish from a standing position is great. 

I purchased mine at a Dunham's Sports, for $350, on sale. 

Good luck to your brother, with his search!
Bowhunter57


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks bowhunter, I'll let him know.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

